# Ethofumesate on tttf spring?



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

The directions call for a fall application in tttf. It says it's fine for kbg and rye in the spring. I'm wondering why? Is it inefficient or is it going to stunt/kill the desirable tttf? I can't find any answers and I remember seeing someone say they have done it in the spring. Just curious before I even spray a little test section?

For what it's worth I've done two 2oz tenacity apps 10 days apart. I used that method last year and it seemed to work well. Total of 4 applications if I remember correctly.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Also interested in this answer


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Bueller Bueller...?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes. U can use it in spring as a general purpose PreM / grassy weed killer. To increase efficacy as a PostM (Poa A), tank mix with Tenacity and Carfentrazone or Sulfentrazone (has some preM properties). The product is root absorbed, and remains in the plant for a long time - so a 2nd or 3rd app is like a knock out blow.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

That shit ain't cheap. Anyone got a link to a small amount of it? I don't need 3/4 gallon of it.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I may be able to spare a few ounces (Let me think about it). Have U checked or posted in the market place?



1028mountain said:


> That s--- ain't cheap. Anyone got a link to a small amount of it? I don't need 3/4 gallon of it.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah the label said fall, but I applied yesterday at .75/k. I'm planning on following up in about 2 weeks and again with another app if necessary. There's just too much for me to ignore, I want it gone.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Ethofumesate is not labeled for Zoysia... There are better options for warm season grasses



Gilley11 said:


> Yeah the label said fall, but I applied yesterday at .75/k. I'm planning on following up in about 2 weeks and again with another app if necessary. There's just too much for me to ignore, I want it gone.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You are correct, thanks for pointing that out. This wasn't for me, I applied to my neighbor's TTTF, I take care of her yard as well.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Nothing bad happened to the tttf?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I know it's an old thread, but how long did it take for ya'll to see effects from the etho? And what effects did you see.... yellowing, wilting, etc?

I sprayed etho at 0.75 oz/k last saturday and have yet to see any effect whatsoever on poa annua. I even have a few clumps in the mulch beds and I saturated them with spray, don't see anything. In my 2nd app I'm going to throw in some tenacity and likely carfentrazone.

I did not do pre-m in the fall, and my TTTF is slow to wake up this year and the poa is ROLLING.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

The Etho label suggests its post-emergent activity against Poa A is limited to the 2- or 4-leaf stage. Here in NoVA it's well past that point. Seed heads already visible on the plants that germinated last fall.

TTTF section of the label says two fall apps, which is what I did (along with Tenacity when I overseeded), and it doesn't specifically mention a spring app.
The label also says that spring apps are more successful following fall apps, but I think it's past the point for a spring app to be really helpful given what it says about post-em activity. I don't know. Last fall was my first time applying Etho. I do seem to have quite a bit less Poa this spring, but there is still some.

Basically if you didn't do fall apps of Etho, you should probably have low expectations of it having much effect now.
Also, reading others' comments on the forum, the results from Etho are certainly mixed.


----------



## smsrmdlol (Nov 29, 2020)

Gonna try some this spring, but not hoping for much.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I applied a week and a half ago and have seen nothing. I think the poa actually winked at me this morning. I am going to apply in the fall. Those with experience.....is it better to apply at over seed or wait until around halloween ish? I am in eastern NC.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

@Bigdrumnc 
I find the Etho label somewhat confusing in that regard. It says for TTTF to do two apps in the fall 2-3 weeks apart. It also says to begin apps at the time of maximum weed germination, in this case soil temps descending to 70F, and to end as close to the first frost as possible. Problem is, it _never_ occurs that those two events happen 2-3 weeks apart. More like 2 months.

What I actually did last year was a combined Etho + Tenacity app on the day I dropped seed, which was Sept 22. Later seed drop than I wanted because we had a lot of rain in early Sept that posed a washout risk and otherwise made the back yard too muddy. I did observe the recommendation of timing the last (in my case second) app close to the first frost, so didn't make the second Etho app until Nov 14. That's a 7 week interval.
I did not apply Prodiamine last fall. I wanted to avoid the stress on the new grass, plus I figured the Tenacity & Etho would give some pre-M suppression.

Poa A appears to be quite reduced compared to last spring, but it's still a bit early to be super confident in that. I see some Poa A seed heads in one small area in the front yard (which gets more sun) but my gddtracker alert for the seed head flush just triggered this morning. The next week or two will really tell.
As an aside, I don't have many winter broadleaf weeds at all this year, which was a concern after skipping the fall Prodiamine, so the Tenacity + Etho seemed to do well enough in that regard.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

This is helpful information @ScottW thank you!


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

@ScottW did you do a spring application as well?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Bigdrumnc said:


> @ScottW did you do a spring application as well?


I did not. Whether I end up regretting that remains to be seen.


----------

